# My horse Indy thinks the horse-mask is a REAL horse!!



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

You gotta love 'em, don't you?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

What a beautiful mare! Such a cute video too...she sure was interested, wasn't she? Thanks for sharing!

Glad she seems to be recovering well from surgery, too


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That is hysterical! I was a little worried that she would strike, and when you put on the mask, well , . . ., but it was all ok.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

oh That is too cute!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That is so cute! I love her coloring, I like how she is spotty on her head and bum but not her back, I have never seen that before.


----------



## Bojangles (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanx everyone!

She a pintaloosa, so that's why she's spotted ánd white.

Indy won't strike, so don't be afraid for that, we did more crazy things than this hahaha!

This video is from a little time ago, at the moment she's 24/7 at her stable, recovering, not allowed to move a lot. Hopefully we can start walking by the end of next week. Than we go to the vet clinic again for a checkup and echo.


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

LOL too funny! Love the markings on her, beautiful!


----------



## Bojangles (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanx!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

****!! Thats hilarious!! Hope all goes well, and hope she has a speedy recovery ;D


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

haha. That's so funny =) Your horse is totally gorgeous.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

That was so funny! He's like "Why isn't she nickering back?!"


----------



## heidifinland (Dec 17, 2011)

What a beautiful horse<3.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Well isn't he adorable! I can just hear his thoughts "well hello I'm Indy what's your name?...and where's your body?...hello?...helloooooo?!?!..."


----------



## Cheryl2 (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful horse and very funny video! I was concerned when you put the mask on, but I'm glad it turned out all right.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i showed this thread to my boyfriend whom is not a horse person.... he and i were laughing so hard over your pony being so inquisitive about that mask. what a love!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

She's like. OMG OMG OMG! A friend that loves me lol!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Hilarious!!

I think she is worried what that poor horse did that made you cut his head off and put it on a stake as a clear warning to her. I bet she'll respect you a lot more!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She's beautiful and obvious a character, hope she is back to 100% soon


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

Awww, she's so cute in this video, gorgeous to! Hope she recovers fast from her surger!! (i know what it's like to have a horse recovering from surgery!)


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

That was funny and cute. Was worried when you put the mask on but he seemed confused haha so cute.


----------

